# Puppy Ate Pop Can lid



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Hi there, If he vomits and/or strains to go poop or if he vomits/poops any blood then take him straight to the vets! Also watch for diarrhea! We had a pup on the April forum who ate a small metal 'stick', he vomited/pooped blood and was taken to the vets and given plenty of X-rays and thankfully he passed it on his own. 
Is it the ring pull that he ate? If so, then hopefully its small enough for him to pass okay! I'd probably have a poke in any packages to see if/when it passes out!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh dear! Sorry to hear of your dilemma! Is there any chance there is a 24 hour emergency vet available nearby? I would think that would be the best option. God only knows how long that metal piece will stay in the gut! Best wishes for a smooth recovery.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know I am coming in late to this so it has probably moved alittle but you might feed him some bread to help bind around the pop top. Also I would keep an eye on him to make sure he is eating and drinking. If you see him having any problems pooping then I would get him to the vet. You might also want to get an xray.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mountie1966*

Moutie1996

Praying your pup is o.k. Keep a close eye on him.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I would suggest bread, bread and more breas til you can get to the vet. My worry is that the pop can is sharp, so the bread may help cushion it a bit, but I don't know how long its been since he ate the top.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner either.

Definitely BREAD. If you can find an 24 hour emergency vet, that would be ideal. Definitely call your own vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't see this thread earlier. How is your puppy doing?


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I hope your puppy is doing ok.  Keep us posted? Praying for you both.


----------



## Mountie1966 (Aug 1, 2010)

*UPDATE _ GREAT News*

I'M really new to this GR forum but not new to GR wonder dogs.......

Well my little 17 week old boy - Griffin, just had a bowel movement, second one today and there I was five minutes ago outside with my son holding a flashlight in the dark sifting thru a large solid poo.......

I was 99% sure he had swallowed it and sure enough there it was a pop can tab in the middle of his work, no sign of blood. He is eating, drinking , playing and being his wonderful self and full of mischief.

I cannot thank-you fellow GR lovers enough for your attention, advice, and care............It appears he is ok.........

Interesting enough, I also just signed up for full Pet insurance for a while considering he wants to eat everything. Folks...thanks again......These are wonderful loving animals..............Cheers/Keith


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Glad to ready everything came out okay!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

So very relieved he is ok!!! Everything just goes right in the mouth...


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

They really do eat anything and everything. I'm so glad to hear he passed it ok.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad it all turned out well. Please post pics of your little guy when you can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So Glad to hear he passed it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness he passed it with no side effects


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

YAY!!!! Doing the happy dance...:artydude:artydude:artydude
I went through an exploratory surgery with my boy on August 5th. I had insurance and just upped it to $20,000 from $12,000. These guys scare me to death!


----------



## Casperthefriendlypup (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: bread*

I guess this is for future users. High fiber helps to pass larger objects, but I wouldn't suggest bread since dogs really have issues digesting bread... Just thinking adding yet another thing to upset a pups stomach isn't a great idea. Try pumpkin instead - obviously fresh would be the bes to avoid additives, but canned will do the job. Just a suggestion. :wave:


----------

